# Welfarite - an appreciation



## Brendan Burgess

I have just heard that Welfarite died recently after a long battle with cancer. 

  He made a huge contribution to Askaboutmoney. I have selected just a few of his 3,144  posts to show the enormous  contribution he made to Askaboutmoney.. Thousands of people, whom he never met,  benefited from the answers he provided and thousands more will continue to benefit from the Key Posts he wrote. 

  He made the complex world of welfare entitlements easier to understand and he combined this with good practical advice. Many of these great posts were written while he was undergoing intensive medical treatment. 

  A few people asked me if he had official responsibility within the Department to answer questions. He hadn't - he did all this voluntarily. 

  Askaboutmoney was not the only place he was helping other people. From reading his Facebook page, he was also actively involved in other projects, and brought the same energy, enthusiasm and helpful approach to them also.

  I never met Welfarite in person but from his posts on askaboutmoney and from reading his Facebook page, I feel as if I knew him and that we have all lost a friend. 

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Guest105

I am very saddened to hear of his death, I think most regular posters on here also felt as if they knew him.  He had a wealth of knowledge in his field. 

Brendan you have written a fitting tribute to him.

May he Rest In Peace.


----------



## horusd

I never asked welfarite a question, but boy from reading his replies, did he know his stuff. People like him who give selflessly  of their knowledge and time to others are inspirational. Rest in peace, and you give a lovely tribute to him Brendan, thanks on behalf of us plebs.


----------



## Complainer

He made a big difference for a lot of people who needed help.


----------



## Marion

Yes, it does seem that we have lost a kind friend. He was very generous with his time and contributed enormously to AAM. 

I am sad to hear this news.

Marion


----------



## PaddyBloggit

My condolences to Welfarite's family.

AAM and its members have lost a great contributor.

R.I.P. Welfarite.


----------



## Green

While I never met Welfarite he did answer the odd query for me and loads of others too. If you consider that "knowledge is power" the Welfarite empowered more people than he could have ever guessed....I hope his family find the strength to deal with this very difficult time...

RIP


----------



## Black Sheep

Like most others on this forum I never met Welfarite but felt I had a trusted friend who was so generous with his time and great fund of knowledge. His replies were so clear, he made many topics particularly SW understandable.

Condolences to family and friends

We miss him


----------



## Mommah

So sad.
Thank you Welfarite!


----------



## Armada

Sincere Condolences to all.

AAM has lost a gentleman poster.


----------



## STEINER

I got info from his posts.  he was very generous with his time and his info was most useful.  Its hard luck on him.


----------



## Darthvadar

Oh No, how sad!.

Never met him either, but he was certainly one of life's givers. Happily, and with a huge heart gave of his time, his vast expertise, and himself.

AAM, his family and friends, and humanity in general has lost a great ally.

May his gentle soul rest in peace.

Darth.


----------



## pudds

very sorry to hear this, he will be badly missed, may he rest in peace.


----------



## onlineprint

A sad loss for his family, cancer is a bad thing. I have noticed his posts a lot on AAM and found some to be of benefit to myself. 

Its a pity we cannt do something to show support to his family,maybe a small donation from some of us the members of aam, would this be possible Brendan? 

Just a thought.


----------



## kbie

How very sad. I feel as if I have lost someone I knew. 

He was such a great help to others that he will be greatly missed. I know the sadness we are feeling is nothing to the loss that his family and friends are feeling but they can be comforted in the knowledge that he helped so many by his contributions to this site. 

When a SW question was asked on AAM I would sub-consciously think that was one for Welfarite and he wouldn't disappoint.

Rest in Peace.


----------



## gianni

Very saddened to hear this news. He will be sorely missed. Such a helpful and courteous man, I often read his posts and was always wiser after doing so. 

Rest in peace.


----------



## JP1234

Very sorry to hear of this, he had assisted me in the past. 

RIP Welfarite.


----------



## fobs

Very sorry to hear of his passing. He gave generously of his time and knowledge on here and was very helpful to a lot of posters. May he rest in peace.


----------



## seantheman

Sad news indeed, Ar dheis Dé go raibh a anam uasal. Ni críoch ach athfhás*.*


----------



## gipimann

I was only thinking about him the other day, I noticed he hadn't posted in a while and I wondered how he was doing.

A sad loss to his family, friends and to this community.

RIP Welfarite.


----------



## WaterSprite

Oh, that's very sad.  There are those that post here on AAM who really make this site what it is.  Welfarite was one of them.  He epitomised the helpful, informative, non-judgmental poster.  I hope he realised how much he helped people who were often struggling and really needed sound advice and real information.

RIP.


----------



## JEON50

This is sad news, He was always so fast to reply and give you the links to web sites, I hope his family are aware of how respected he was in this community, Bless you Welfarite


----------



## bullworth

Welfarite certainly wrote with authority and credibility. My condolences to his family.  That is very sad news.


----------



## dereko1969

I'm truly shocked at this news. One of the most useful posters on here who always gave great advice to so many people. Very sad.


----------



## Speedwell

I can't believe it 

My thoughts are with his family. Bless you. RIP x


----------



## thedaras

I would like to add my condolences to the family friends,and online friends.
Am very saddened to hear of Welfarites death..

Bless him for being so helpful to so many people.RIP


----------



## Ildánach

A prolific poster, well informed, and went out of his way to help a lot of people and explain things in understandable language.  He'll be missed from the forum i'm sure.  RIP.


----------



## Billo

Great contributions over the years. He will be missed.


----------



## addob

Thsi is very sad news and a loss for AAM as you know you were getting correct information with the help of Welfarite.

So sorry for his family.

addob


----------



## Locke

Very sad news, it was people like Welfarite that gives this forum the standing it has.

My sympathies to his family.


----------



## chrisboy

Rip.


----------



## AgathaC

Locke said:


> Very sad news, it was people like Welfarite that gives this forum the standing it has.
> 
> My sympathies to his family.


 +1. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

I had forgotten the ultimate tribute: plagiarism

[broken link removed]

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=157551


----------



## Sunny

Very sad news. I always found his posts on such a complicated subject to be informative and helpful.


----------



## Dinny

Sad to hear this. He had answered questions and Pm's for me.
RIP


----------



## Thrifty

Sad to hear news. RIP


----------



## Mystic Oil

I haven't had much time to read AAM over the last few months and happened to browse over here just now for the first time in weeks. I am shocked to hear of the passing of Welfarite - he was extremely generous with his knowledge and insight. I am certain that he managed to help many AAM readers with his expertise, many of whom were in dire need of accurate and impartial advice.

My sincerest condolences to his family and friends. He will be sorely missed.


----------



## pinkyBear

Very sad to hear he passed away, I was only thinking the other day I have not seen a post from him in a while as they were always well informed...

Condolences to his family...
P..


----------



## sammi

Very sad...... RIP Welfarite.


----------



## MOFFY01

My sympathies to his friends and family.  R.I.P.


----------



## rgfuller

That's so sad. He was so knowledgable and well written, may he RIP.

Sympathies to his family.


----------



## lorr01

My sympathies to his friends and family. R.I.P.


----------



## Purple

Really sad news. There are few (if any) posters on AAM who were so consistently helpful and informative. 
There are countless people whose lives have been touched by the contributions he made here.
I think he was the sort of contributor many of us would like to be able to be.

May he rest in peace.


----------



## huskerdu

That is very sad. 

He helped so many people here, anonymously and voluntarily. 

My sympathies to his family and friends.


----------



## Padraigb

I wish to add my condolences.


----------



## pebbledash

I remember getting info from welfarite's post and it got me out of a pickle. I am moved to hear that he was sick sometimes while he was still posting.
I guess there our times when we see a question from someone and maybe don't bother replying even if we have the answer - welfarite is a great example of someone who didn't do this. 

My sympathy to his family and friends. May he rest in peace.


----------



## sam h

Very sorry to hear of his passing.

He was always very quick to respond to peoples questions and always offered a balance & unbiased view.  I've no doubt he assisted a great many people to get the right help they needed during hard times.

May he rest in peace.

Sam


----------



## TreeTiger

Sorry to hear of Welfarite's passing, he was an incredibly useful and informed poster who helped so many people.  I hope someone in his family knows he was so active on AAM and might let other family members know his assistance was deeply appreciated.


----------



## Tryinghard

Long time lurker but I have read a lot of welfarerites posts and I cant express how helpful his posts where to me in the past. Im very sorry to hear of his passing.


----------



## Subtitle

My condolances to Welfarites family and friends. May he rest in peace.
He will be sadly missed on this forum.


----------



## olddoll

I am very sorry to hear of Welfarite's passing.  Over the years I appreciated the clear and understandable replies he made to the many queries on welfare entitlements.  
He will be missed indeed.


----------



## Brighid

I am really sad to hear that Welfarite has moved on to that great place  beyond the sky. Thanks Welfarite for your selfless giving. Condolonces to your family and friends.


----------



## IsleOfMan

Thanks for helping me. Welfarite. Rest in Peace.


----------



## belinda45

And a great loss to Askaboutmoney and anyone who uses this site..Rest in Peace..
It will not be an easy task to fill those shoes.


----------



## zippidydo

RIP Welfarite....So sad to hear and condolences to your family and friends...u were such a tremendous help to everybody on AAM.


----------



## Lauren

Purple said:


> Really sad news. There are few (if any) posters on AAM who were so consistently helpful and informative.
> There are countless people whose lives have been touched by the contributions he made here.
> I think he was the sort of contributor many of us would like to be able to be.
> 
> May he rest in peace.



I agree fully. RIP


----------



## Tomorrow

Welfarites death will be a great loss to AAM.
I always thought he put alot of time and effort into his posts. He helped so many people over the years.

He must have been an amazing man, to have given so much of his time so freely.

RIP


----------



## ney001

Just found this post -I'm sorry to hear that, by god he gave some useful information on this forum, we were lucky to have him.  I hope that perhaps this forum provided a bit of a distraction for him as he battled his illness.  RIP and my condolences to his family.  A real loss to AAM.


----------



## steph1

RIP my condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Subtitle

Brendan Burgess said:


> I had forgotten the ultimate tribute: plagiarism
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=157551


 
Just looking back through this thread and this post by Brendan made me smile


----------



## Calico

Welfarite is a huge loss to AAM. He gave fantastic help to posters over the years.

Sincere condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## Sue Ellen

Very sad news.  I'm only back off hols to-day and when I thought about him recently, and his absence from AAM, I had hoped he was off enjoying his.

His contributions will be sorely missed.  

May he rest in peace.


----------



## mmclo

RIP

Wonder would the Department do something to mark this if family agree. Surely an example of commitment to public service


----------



## Staples

I just noticed this now and am very sad to hear the news.

He always presented information very clearly and without bias.  He never sought to impress - just inform.  

He'll be sorely missed.  RIP


----------



## lionstour

My sincere condolences to his family.


----------



## dubinamerica

I haven't been on here for a few weeks, and have only just seen the news regarding Welfarite passing away following a battle with cancer and was shocked to read this. He gave such clear and helpful advice and shall be missed on this site. I would like to offer my sympathies to all his family and friends at this time.


----------



## desperatedan

If I may, I would just like to add my condolences to the family and friends of Welfarite.

He was without doubt the most clear, practical and helpful posters on AAM on Welfare and other issues.

Having just embarked on Round 2 of my own battle with Cancer, which has returned, this sad news is indeed poignant. 

Ar dheis Dé go raibh a anam.


----------



## naughto

very sad to hear this about Welfarite he helped me out a lot when i first joined this site
 a good man is now helping god out  with his problems
may he rest in peace


----------



## roker

My condolences to Welfarite's and his family. He was a great help to me when I retired and went the through the minefield of pension applications. He helped a lot of people on AAM


----------



## Papercut

This is very sad news. Welfarite seemed like a true gent, always willing to help others by giving generously of his time & vast knowledge.     May he Rest In Peace.


----------



## Susanna

Only saw this now, so sorry to hear that he died. May he be rewarded in the next life, for his kindness and help to so many.


----------



## Guest105

desperatedan said:


> If I may, I would just like to add my condolences to the family and friends of Welfarite.
> 
> He was without doubt the most clear, practical and helpful posters on AAM on Welfare and other issues.
> 
> Having just embarked on Round 2 of my own battle with Cancer, which has returned, this sad news is indeed poignant.
> 
> Ar dheis Dé go raibh a anam.



Take care and good luck with your treatment


----------



## theredfox

Sorry to hear the sad news may he

rest in peace


----------



## margaret1

May Welfarite rest in peace. I remember reading a post from him with regard to travel insurance to Australia with his serious illness. I really hope he got to travel as he had wished. Its very sad to read that Welfarite has passed away.  He was outstanding in his knowledge and huge appreciation to him for guidance along the right paths.


----------

